
Possible link between sugary drinks and cancer - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/07/190710193917.htm
======
giardini
Downvotes notwithstanding, probably almost everyone should be taking
metformin.

While the study referenced is new, the news tying sugar metabolism to cancer
is old. Some physicians noticed decades ago that diabetic patients who took
metformin rerely got cancer: those with cancers got better from taking
metformin.

Studies were initiated circa 2002 and show that metformin inhibits cancer
(even existing cancer) and extends lifespan like nothing else.

"The Drug Virtually Everyone Should Ask their Doctor About":

[https://www.lifeextension.com/magazine/2010/11/The-Drug-
Virt...](https://www.lifeextension.com/magazine/2010/11/The-Drug-Virtually-
Everyone-Should-Ask-their-Doctor-About/Page-01)

"FORGET THE BLOOD OF TEENS. THIS PILL PROMISES TO EXTEND LIFE FOR A NICKEL A
POP":

[https://www.wired.com/story/this-pill-promises-to-extend-
lif...](https://www.wired.com/story/this-pill-promises-to-extend-life-for-a-
nickel-a-pop/)

~~~
LinuxBender
I use a natural alternative called Berberine. I've been seeing great results
from it. it also modifies p53, clamps glucose, is anti-cancer, anti-tumor. But
if you can get your doc to prescribe metformin, perhaps it will be cheaper to
use insurance.

~~~
QuickToBan
Berberine is great but I can't sleep if I take it late in the day. I have to
take it first thing in the morning, and even then it's quite powerful in its
hunger-inducing effect.

~~~
LinuxBender
I've not had a hunger affect from it, but I do avoid taking it in the evening.
I take it early in the morning, then mid morning and afternoon. It took a
couple months to get used to it.

------
blakesterz
Funny, here's the original HN discussion on the actual study:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20412291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20412291)

I left a comment there... "I guess now we watch for headlines like "Soda
Causes Cancer" which is not what this really says."

~~~
thedudeabides5
but drinking red wine extends life right...right?!?

------
rotrux
Possible link between aspartame and cancer. Possible link between non-sweet
drinks and cancer.

Possible link between enjoying yourself ever and cancer.

------
algaeontoast
Enjoy your life, exercise a bit, don't eat too many processed / sugary foods.
Enjoy life - we all die eventually.

If only we could make the basic step of getting the masses to understand why
being obese isn't okay... i.e. fat acceptance movement etc...

~~~
Afton
> If only we could make the basic step of getting the masses to understand why
> being obese isn't okay

I don't think that this is the problem. The problem is that we don't really
have a good way of helping people who are obese from being obese (with the
exception of mechanical changes like a gastric sleeve). For people who are
fat, you can't just explain to them that they shouldn't be fat. The failure
rates for this are INSANE. AFAICT, explaining to fat people that they
shouldn't be fat is just a feel-good exercise for the speaker.

But once you have fat people that you can't help, cognitive dissonance will
kick in, and they will normalize it. I mean, the alternative (not normalizing
their own physical bodies) is probably also quite harmful. So... Let's figure
out an actual good way of helping people not be fat? Blaming fat-acceptance?
meh.

------
BubRoss
Or sugar and cancer. Why draw such a simplistic correlation.

------
m23khan
On the Internet, one can find 'studies' for pros and cons of anything...

Here is one stating that soft drinks are part of balanced diet:

[http://www.britishsoftdrinks.com/Health-and-
Wellbeing](http://www.britishsoftdrinks.com/Health-and-Wellbeing)

However, I think I will stick to not consuming soft drinks.

~~~
socalnate1
C'mon - pretending that marketing materials from the British Soft Drink
Association is equivalent just because they are "both on the internet" is just
silly.

~~~
m23khan
agreed - I was just joking.

